# northern cali girls



## sugarfree689 (Feb 19, 2012)

.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

If i were in Northern Cali i would join in. I'm basically a woman


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in norcal


----------



## ar7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Im a guy I am from? Merced in need of friends


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm from the bay area


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

Vida said:


> I'm from the bay area


Me too


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> If i were in Northern Cali i would join in. I'm basically a woman


lol what you mean by that?


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

enfield said:


>


is pretty kitty from nor cal, too?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Vida said:


> is pretty kitty from nor cal, too?


_i _am the pretty kitty... wanting to hang out if you'll let me in despite my lowly status as a male of the species.


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

enfield said:


> i am the pretty kitty... wanting to hang out if you'll let me in despite my lowly status as a male of the species.


>^_^< 
I gots nothing against boy kitties long as you let me push you in that cart behind you


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Vida said:


> >^_^<
> I gots nothing against boy kitties long as you let me push you in that cart behind you


I don't want to be demoralized like that! but if it's_ the only way_ i can come than i guess i can put with being pushed around... pushed around - *gulp*, i don't even want to say it - pushed around in a cart by a girl.


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

enfield said:


> I don't want to be demoralized like that! but if it's_ the only way_ i can come than i guess i can put with being pushed around... pushed around - *gulp*, i don't even want to say it - pushed around in a cart by a girl.


just think of it like you're a baby in a stroller being pushed by some old woman


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

I would rather carry enfield in a bag on my arm or maybe in some strange bag sling over my front ^^ So I could reach down and pet him anytime.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Vida said:


> just think of it like you're a baby in a stroller being pushed by some old woman


but i don't want to be perceived as toddler. if that's how i'm going to be treated - like a helpless sniffling child - then i'm not coming. someone already told me today my posts make me seem far too young. enough is enough!



Yori said:


> I would rather carry enfield in a bag on my arm or maybe in some strange bag sling over my front ^^ So I could reach down and pet him anytime.


i am 120lbs. i think you would need to rethink your approach (like what about a grocery-store sized shopping cart? i might still be reachable by your hands in one of those).


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Aw, 120 pounds! What a cute weight. I'll use a baby stroller to cart your heavy weight around.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

enfield said:


> but i don't want to be perceived as toddler. if that's how i'm going to be treated - like a helpless sniffling child - then i'm not coming. someone already told me today my posts make me seem far too young. enough is enough!


Aw, don't take it too personally enfield! You may have a youthful way of posting that may encourage others to assume you're adorable, but you also make some pretty intelligent and insightful posts that tell of a person beyond your years too. Think of it as having the best of both worlds.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aw, don't take it too personally enfield! You may have a youthful way of posting that may encourage others to assume you're adorable, but you also make some pretty intelligent and insightful posts that tell of a person beyond your years too. Think of it as having the best of both worlds.


AWW. i think _you_ may have a way of saying nice things that may encourage others to fell outrageously warm and fuzzy inside and helplessly speechless (this is what just happened to me). i don't know HOW you came up with those comforting, kind words but i feel like that is more than i could ever do for someone else (not exaggerating), and i couldn't imagine anyway more lovely you could have said that. it means a lot..

..will you be coming to this gathering?



Yori said:


> Aw, 120 pounds! What a cute weight. I'll use a baby stroller to cart your heavy weight around.


omg, you MAY NAWT use a stroller to cart my weight around. the only way i would have it is if you use _a cart_ to _stroll_ my weight around. (do you see difference? one way it just looks like i'm being relieved of walking, the other way it looks like i am participating in some kind of dress-up thing, which i won't be having any part in uke).


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

No, sweetie! You will get in my ****ing stroller! You don't have to wear any special clothes and you don't have to show your face. Just go to sleep ^^


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

enfield said:


> AWW. i think _you_ may have a way of saying nice things that may encourage others to fell outrageously warm and fuzzy inside and helplessly speechless (this is what just happened to me). i don't know HOW you came up with those comforting, kind words but i feel like that is more than i could ever do for someone else (not exaggerating), and i couldn't imagine anyway more lovely you could have said that. it means a lot..
> 
> ..will you be coming to this gathering?


Aww, well I'm glad  Hope you're feeling a bit better! And unfortunately no, I live one state over from Cali...lame old Phoenix, Arizona  But I wish you all well!


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

emmm...
does anyone else feel as if this thread is going anywhere ?
where are y'all at??


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just moved to San Francisco a couple months ago!


----------



## controlled media (Mar 6, 2013)

why do you need to outnumber us :um


Vida said:


> emmm...
> does anyone else feel as if this thread is going anywhere ?
> where are y'all at??


I'm in the bay area
A meetup at fisherman's wharf (?)would be fun


----------



## controlled media (Mar 6, 2013)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I just moved to San Francisco a couple months ago!


Awesome
I don't know if your pic is in sf, but I've been wanting to go urban exploring around the bay
Don't even remember the last time I've been in alcatraz


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

yay! more bay area people


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

jew controlled media said:


> Awesome
> I don't know if your pic is in sf, but I've been wanting to go urban exploring around the bay
> Don't even remember the last time I've been in alcatraz


lol your user name :b


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I would be interested in going but I am also not a woman.


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

whiteWhale said:


> I would be interested in going but I am also not a woman.


oh who cares! welcome!


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Vida said:


> oh who cares! welcome!


:yay


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

does anyone else think it's a good idea to kind of get to know each other online before we plan out a meet-up?
i dont know about you all but this whole initial meet-up idea makes me a bit uneasy *pukes*


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Vida said:


> does anyone else think it's a good idea to kind of get to know each other online before we plan out a meet-up?
> i dont know about you all but this whole initial meet-up idea makes me a bit uneasy *pukes*


Yeah that would probably be a good idea. Were you thinking of some sort of a group chat?


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

whiteWhale said:


> Yeah that would probably be a good idea. Were you thinking of some sort of a group chat?


yeah, that would be cool too


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I live in Sacramento


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

hey nor cal people! im in petaluma. i know this thread was originally meant for girls but i thought id say hi to everyone that is in here. if you ladys get something together and are allowing boys to tag along let me know i think it would be a really good starting point to meeting new people (especially cause you are girls and id have to talk to you  ) and getting outta my comfort zone


----------



## Moondog (Nov 10, 2011)

*Truly northern california*

I'm on the northcoast during some times of the year .... like the summer. It'd be fun to meet some like minded people when I'm there.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

bay area male just passing by

:tiptoe


----------



## Kit05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Also in the bay area- peninsula.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

applepie689 said:


> LOL fine I'll hang out with some guys too, as long as other girls come along. It's a safety thing. But I agree with Vida we should get to know each other first. It'd be more fun that way I think.


Yay you are back. :yay I was starting to worry that all of us guys that posted in this thread were taking over.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i officially invite alwaysimagining to this gathering (he will be the person i latch on to for security, if he lets me, so i don't have to worry about any not-knowing-anyone anxiety).


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Any ideas for an area for the gathering? Looks like those who posted are from SF area, elsewhere in the bay, Napa/ Petaluma, and Sacramento. I'm from the bay area also but am willing to travel


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

^ are you really 65? that would be kind of remarkable... i mean whales DO live to 65, so that wouldn't be remarkable (well some species do), but how many albino whales make it that long? i suspect not many.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Albino whales are so rare that we may never know. I have faith that it has happened though. I'm not really 65. I've been 15 for ten years now.


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

whiteWhale said:


> Any ideas for an area for the gathering? Looks like those who posted are from SF area, elsewhere in the bay, Napa/ Petaluma, and Sacramento. I'm from the bay area also but am willing to travel


anyone from south bay and/or the peninsula?
Sacramento and Napa are a bit of a drive for me


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

:yay


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

HI


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

xoblackwidowx7 said:


> HI


Hi. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Lost Girl (Mar 13, 2013)

Vida said:


> anyone from south bay and/or the peninsula?
> Sacramento and Napa are a bit of a drive for me


I'm in the south bay, about 20 minutes away from San Jose. I'd definitely be interested in some kind of meetup. =)


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

Bring this thread back to life


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Vida said:


> Bring this thread back to life


I agree :yay


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in the Bay area as well and would be willing to drive within a reasonable radius.


----------



## Opso (Feb 6, 2012)

Is this still a girls only meetup?

I'm on the peninsula (also willing to travel), new to the area, so it would be nice to meet some people!


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I think it is for everyone . We just need to try to organize a spot now :b


----------



## Opso (Feb 6, 2012)

whiteWhale said:


> I think it is for everyone . We just need to try to organize a spot now :b


Well I work quite a bit now, but if you guys schedule something, hopefully I'll be able to make it!


----------



## plsgr (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm interested. I live in the south bay area.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone want to go to the Monsanto protest with me in SF on the 25th?

If not I could meet the week of the 26th.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Anyone want to go to the Monsanto protest with me in SF on the 25th?
> 
> If not I could meet the week of the 26th.


I have to work on the 25th or else I would like to go. Also nice sunny signature


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

hi my norcal peeps


----------



## Endlessness (May 27, 2013)

Oooh just found this thread! I'm in San Jose, would love to meet up  Hopefully not too far though, I hate driving >_>

Cars are evil.


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

yea count me in, love to do something for once.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump :yay


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Im not a girl but im gonna be around san jose in a couple weeks let me know if anyone wants to hangout...


----------



## zounou (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, I'm not a female but I couldn't find any other threads like this.
I live in San Fran and would like to meet up with a group.
Hopefully this thread is still active


----------

